# Alchemie umskillen?



## Gorman_777 (23. November 2008)

Hallo leute

Ich habe mich vor kurzen auf transfumieren spezialisiert, habe aber die quest noch nicht abgeschlossen (was ich abgeschlossen habe is die frage in Thrallmar auf was ich mich spezialisieren will)
da ich mich vorher nich wirklich über die spzialisierung informiert habe ärger ich mich jetzt über meine entscheidung.

kann ich alchemie nochmal umskillen? wenn ja, zu wem muss ich dann gehen nd wieviel gold muss ich zahlen?

hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell weiterhelfen, weil ich kurz davor bin alchemie nochmal von neu zu starten.


----------



## Lµki123 (23. November 2008)

Du musst einfahc ne andere Spezi Quest machen. Also Trank oder Elexier dann bist du der jeweilige Spezialist.


----------



## treecat (24. November 2008)

Du warst also noch nicht beim transmute-Meister im Nethersturm? Dann brech die Q einfach ab und geh nochmal zum Alchimisten in Thrallmar und nimm neu an. Sollte gehen.

Kleiner Tip: mach die Transmute-Quest zu Ende. Ist die am wenigsten aufwändigste. Für die anderen musst du in ne Ini. Und 4 Urmacht kannst du ja auch schnell selbst machen; ist ist kein CD mehr drauf. Wenn du dann transmute-Meister bist kannst du beim transmute-Meister die Spezialisierung für 150G "vergessen"; danach kannst du zum Elixier- oder Tränkemeister und diese Spezialisierung lernen.

Kostet zwar etwas, ist aber am einfachsten.


----------

